# New Black Templar Army...



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey all, first post here and i have decided to start a Black Templar army after finally filling out my Tau to satisfaction....

anyway, i am looking at starting with the Space Marine BattleForce, i am not sure how many points i am looking at with that (as a Black Templar army) and depending on that what other units would i want to look at, especially point wise, i am reaching for a good start of 1,500 points.

now keep in mind, i am on a small budget but i want to have a decent amount of units for my money.

i want to make this a very fluffy Black Templar army so, keep that in mind, i will be purchaseing a BT conversion kit or two for my army to start with.

please help me as i have ever done anything space marines so the chapters still kind of confuse me, that is in terms of game mechanics, how they relate to the main SM codex etc...

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

check out the tactica section of this site theirs an awesome tactics thread regarding black templars, it really does go into some depth and it will help you to decide what your next move is in terms of models


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaren said:


> Hey all, first post here and i have decided to start a Black Templar army after finally filling out my Tau to satisfaction....
> 
> anyway, i am looking at starting with the Space Marine BattleForce, i am not sure how many points i am looking at with that (as a Black Templar army) and depending on that what other units would i want to look at, especially point wise, i am reaching for a good start of 1,500 points.
> 
> ...


Well first up, you'll need no books except the Black Templar Codex. They're completely independent of Codex: Space Marines so no worries there.

Also, this doesn't belong in the army list section since it's not an army list.

Off to tactics it goes!

Katie D


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, Katie's covered the first thing - in terms of the rules, the Black Templars are completely seperate to Codex Space Marines, as well as the Dark Angels, Space Wolves and Blood Angels, all of which have their own rulebooks. So you needn't worry about those in terms of rules at all. All you need is the Black Templar Codex. It's not like an 'expansion', it's completely self-contained. So, just like any other two codices, no 'mix-n-match'.

In terms of the relationship in their background... the Black Templars were created 10,000 years ago from the Imperial Fist Legion, at the same time as the Imperial Fist _Chapter_ and the Crimson Fist Chapter. So they hold Rogal Dorn as their founder, as the Primarch of the Imperial Fists. The chapters have worked successfully together, according to some 'semi-official' fluff, but I can't actually remember what Crusade it was that painted their fists red to symbolise their close relationship to the Crimson Fists, sorry.

The Black Templars see themselves as the continuers of the Great Crusade of the Space Marine Legions - they're organised into 'Crusades' rather than companies, like other Space Marines. Each Crusade (the Nimbosa Crusade, the Vinculus Crusade etc) has a particular badge associated with it - a simple red-and-white heraldic design, usually. There are probably dozens of these already established. You might have to do a bit of research on this...

Their organisation is quite 'knightly' as well. The Crusades and the heraldry, but also their relationship to new recruits. Each new recruit is apprenticed to a Battle Brother in a kind knight-and-squire relationship. The idea is the marine trains the recruit in the honour and discipline of the chapter. This means that BTs field mixed squads of marines and scouts - in this case acting as 'armour bearers' or whatever.

Otherwise, in terms of tactics, there's a lack of heavy weapons, a desire to get up close and personal, and a strong distrust of psykers. And that's about as much as you can get from me I'm afraid.

:hope it helped cyclops:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> I can't actually remember what Crusade it was that painted their fists red to symbolise their close relationship to the Crimson Fists, sorry.


I think it was Nimbosa, but it's been a while since I've played Black Templar. Check the GW website and the article about icons/symbols. Lots of painting tips there too. 

Tactic wise, I think the biggest difference between Templar and Standard marines is that Templar don't have scout squads, they bring neophytes into battle with normal initiates.


----------

